# LA AUTO SHOW (Model 3)



## JackP (Nov 3, 2017)

I am attending just to get a glimpse of model 3. Will post some pix!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JackP said:


> I am attending just to get a glimpse of model 3. Will post some pix!


Awesome! Looks great in the pics we've seen so far!!


----------



## SoCal Cal (Aug 24, 2017)

Can you also state whether or not sitting in the vehicle is allowed? If it's a locked showroom model, I won't bother attending. Thanks!


----------



## RolfS (Oct 2, 2017)

SoCal Cal said:


> Can you also state whether or not sitting in the vehicle is allowed? If it's a locked showroom model, I won't bother attending. Thanks!


It's locked, but is a gorgeous red color. It's the first Model 3 I have seen. I was thinking I wanted to get a red Model 3 and this confirms it for me. They do have a Model X and S that you can sit in.


----------



## JackP (Nov 3, 2017)

RolfS said:


> It's locked, but is a gorgeous red color. It's the first Model 3 I have seen. I was thinking I wanted to get a red Model 3 and this confirms it for me. They do have a Model X and S that you can sit in.


Cool man! I'll probably go next week. Tnx for sharing


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Meet your disruptor!


----------



## JackP (Nov 3, 2017)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> Meet your disruptor!


So cool! Tnx for sharing


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks dam good in red. Thanks for posting...should be about 11 months till many of us take delivery of the awd model.


----------



## Father of 3 (Sep 13, 2017)

I asked the reps there when we would be getting invite to configure given my December to February delivery range and they said this month. Unlikely they really knew but they said they were told a lot of non-employee employee emails would be going out.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bobby Y said:


> I asked the reps there when we would be getting invite to configure given my December to February delivery range and they said this month. Unlikely they really knew but they said they were told a lot of non-employee employee emails would be going out.


Well put it this way - if the car takes 4-5 weeks to get delivered after configuration and there are a lot of people in the December - February window there should be a lot of people configuring in December or we'll be seeing a new window.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Will be in town Wednesday to check it out, possibly only chance to see one before placing an order!


----------



## rsbell (Jul 8, 2016)

Bobby Y said:


> I asked the reps there when we would be getting invite to configure given my December to February delivery range and they said this month. Unlikely they really knew but they said they were told a lot of non-employee employee emails would be going out.


This is what I was told today as well as a December to February non-owner. They seemed pretty sure about it.

At least I wanted them to be pretty sure about it!

Oh, and Aaahhnold was there looking at a Dodge Demon:


----------



## JackP (Nov 3, 2017)

rsbell said:


> This is what I was told today as well as a December to February non-owner. They seemed pretty sure about it.
> 
> At least I wanted them to be pretty sure about it!


Nice, once you guys got your M3 give us a tour! Hahah mine is May-Jul.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> Will be in town Wednesday to check it out, possibly only chance to see one before placing an order!


Wow, are you making the cross-country trip exclusively to see the Model 3 or were you planning to be in LA anyway? Even though I'm in the SF Bay Area, I'm not motivated enough to make a special trip.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

BluestarE3 said:


> Wow, are you making the cross-country trip exclusively to see the Model 3 or were you planning to be in LA anyway? Even though I'm in the SF Bay Area, I'm not motivated enough to make a special trip.


I have a long scheduled layover while working my day job.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Great to see Tesla being quite popular at the auto show.


----------

